# Monitor Calibration Lost on reboot/monitor slepe



## roadrunner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello all, I've been running into a very strange issue that I can't seem to track down. I currently run a dual monitor setup and would like to calibrate both displays. Both displays calibrate correctly and look great, until the PC is either shut down or one of the monitors goes into sleep mode. All software and drivers are up to date. Here are my current specs:

Dell u2711 (Primary display)
Dell u2410 (Secondary display)
X-Rite i1 Display Pro
Radeon HD 5870 Graphics Card
Windows 7/8. I just upgraded to Windows 8 yesterday, and this issue occurs both with windows 7 and 8.

The Dell u2711 is calibrated automatically using automatic display control within the x-rite i1 profiler software while the Dell u2410 is calibrated using manual controls. I create and save the profiles for both monitors. I checked Windows color management and made sure that the profiles I just create are set to the system default. As I said, everything looks great, until a reboot or some other event that may occur after an undiscloed period of time (Monitor sleep, power off, etc...?). The only thing I know for sure is they are lost on reboot, but I have also lost the calibration without a reboot after a certain amount of time. After the monitors no longer match, I check and the profiles are still selected as defaults in Window's color management panel. Recalibrating with X-rite's software corrects the issue temporarily.

Thoughts anyone? Thanks for any assistance.


----------

